# "Crazy" Mare?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She has a lovely, kind eye, although in that first pic she looks rather skeptical! LOL 

At 18 y/o she's not too old to be taught to jump, but I wouldn't expect you to have her jumping more than 2' at her age. At 18 she's middle aged, and us middle aged ladies don't go as fast or far as we used to, even though we think we're still all that! :wink:


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

True  Yea, in the first pic she was eyeing my camera...of course she tried to eat it after I took the picture lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a very good horse if the saddle went under her belly and she just stood there! Sounds AND looks like a keeper to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

She is! All we have to do is tell her no once and she won't do it again


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

She. Is. GORGEOUS!!!!! I'd say go for it!!!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes she is! But we ended up with Annie so Lucy is my new lesson pony


----------

